# Golf R dealer damage - The Midlands detailer - Beau Technique



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter

Long time no speak compadre's.
Mucho busy @ http://www.beautechnique.co.uk HQ.
Quick write up to keep our toes dipped on good old DW.

Long winded story but as the saying goes "Pay cheap... Pay twice".
Client was not happy with the over all finish of their newly acquired stead and made it be known to dealership.
Dealership knows of us and the local smart repairer plus 2 of the dealerships employee's all said contact Beau Technique to which they promptly didn't and contacted lord only knows who to tend to the issue ( From reliable source it was a young chap whom sell's cars and profess to be a whizzed detailer after a couple of years :lol
I was informed it had a 3 stage detail ( whatever that is ) with which the car was even worse than before.
Client contacted us of his own back and the usual discussions and banter flowed afluently.
Vehicle was booked in for single stage correction service with the odd deeper swirls and RDS requiring a secondary heavier stage.
Long term surface protection was paramount so we discussed and opted for Carbon Collective platinum paint, Oracle and platinum wheels.
Complete interior valet, Engine bay detail and wheels off deep clean approach was also requested... Who are we to argue right?































So, The vehicle was a bit grimy but hey!... It gets used and client had been away on holiday so it had been stood a little while. Its what we get paid to do so no quibbling, Just getting stuck in.

We all like a bit of a pose : )







Lovely and clean and of course who can say they don't like a bit of hardened product placement...



Time to focus on the paintwork.
Now in fairness the paint was ok bar the odd areas but nothing we've never come across before especially when a short time service provider has ripped around a vehicle with no regard for the vehicles well being or clients new acquisition.
W'll let the pictures do the talking at this point...

Before...



After...



Before...





After...





Before...



After...



Before...



After...



This wing was a peach...









Bit more of the old flamboyant selfie picks with Rupes product placement : )



Oooosssh! We got gloss...







Well, You got the idea.
Once all finalised, Paintwork was protected with Carbon Collective platinum paint followed by oracle to give a durable toughened undercoat with exceptional slickness and water behavioural characteristics for up to 2 years.
Any who, All the usual bits n bobs such as glass, exhausts etc were tended to and the fruits of our labours sat as such...



































Truly how a 300ps lapis blue golf R should look.
Thanks for looking.

​


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

A lot more like it and how it should look now. Great job


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Great work.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Superb job:thumb:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great job there looking as it should.

I think pictures don't do them justice, seen a few now in the flesh on the road and they just look right, nothing OTT.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice as usual Scott, stunning work and colour mate:thumb:


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

I just love these Golf's, great job looks amazing. It just shows you how dangerous a little knowledge can be in the wrong hands. I haven't used the carbon Collective gear but will definitely have a read about it now.


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks awesome that finish. Must've worked hard since you lost the hat half way through it seems.


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

top work as always scott


----------



## WT Taggarit (Jan 4, 2015)

Vehicle results look fantastic.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Good work from yourselves but re the golf r, bugger me is that interior dull and boring. The exterior isnt exactly outrageous either!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Stu Mac said:


> A lot more like it and how it should look now. Great job


Thanks.



Alfa male said:


> Great work.


Cheers. Any car is to owners taste. Cant really comment bar VW lost their way years ago after the mk3 golf. Performance wise they've come on leaps n bounds.



tonyy said:


> Superb job:thumb:


Cheers.



gibbo555 said:


> Great job there looking as it should.
> 
> I think pictures don't do them justice, seen a few now in the flesh on the road and they just look right, nothing OTT.


Certainly simplistic if not niche type of styling these days.



unique detail said:


> Very nice as usual Scott, stunning work and colour mate:thumb:


Thank you Andy.



6stw said:


> I just love these Golf's, great job looks amazing. It just shows you how dangerous a little knowledge can be in the wrong hands. I haven't used the carbon Collective gear but will definitely have a read about it now.


Tell me about it. I as have many have come across all manner of overpriced horror stories created by a substantial amount of have a go hero's that have just jumped in and said " Hey! This is easy. Time to set up a business and flaunt some flashy products at people then" then profess to know what they are doing. A few months or a couple of years just isn't enough hands on and know how. Some of us are 20 years in to the car care trade and have the odd school day. As for Carbon Collective, Get on it. Major under dog and great performer :thumb:



JacobDuBois said:


> Looks awesome that finish. Must've worked hard since you lost the hat half way through it seems.


Very observant. I refrained from posting the mankind pictures up 



mattthomas said:


> top work as always scott


Cheers Matt.



WT Taggarit said:


> Vehicle results look fantastic.


Thank you.



Nick-ST said:


> Good work from yourselves but re the golf r, bugger me is that interior dull and boring. The exterior isnt exactly outrageous either!


Thanks. As with any new cars these days, Basic and simplicity prevails. You need only look at the latest things from Aston Martin for instance and Audi RS4/5's used to be quite nice internally but have become bland. Nature of automotive manufacturing these days but still a nice and comfy place to be :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Stunning, not lived till you've had Oracle :car:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely work as always Scott.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Really nice work :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Nice work - how do you find the Carbon Collective wheel sealant compared to the bigger brands?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

N8KOW said:


> Stunning, not lived till you've had Oracle :car:


Cheers and yes, That is true:thumb:



Gleammachine said:


> Lovely work as always Scott.


Thanks very much Rob.



Demetri said:


> Really nice work :thumb:


Cheers.



Offset Detailing said:


> Nice work - how do you find the Carbon Collective wheel sealant compared to the bigger brands?


Thanks.
I'm done with comparing tbh as it gets us nowhere these days apart from getting someone/somethings back up.
I will say and stand by the coatings I have used have been used on a good 40+ cars now and all stand up solidly with little to no drop off of performance plus I like the fact that the brand isn't too shouty yet still delivers and boxes way above its weight in stirling fashion.


----------



## studly698 (Mar 6, 2015)

Damn good


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Sweet, great work


----------



## ATD Detailing (Aug 7, 2015)

Fantastic work as usual!


----------



## Hamilton44MERC (Sep 4, 2015)

Nice...


----------



## Infante (Apr 24, 2015)

Top top!!! Congratulations


----------



## Dan Walker (Feb 2, 2013)

Great finish. Thats a lovely colour as well


----------

